# Duyuru > Soygunlar >  O noter AKP'li çıktı!

## bozok

*O noter AKP'li çıktı!* 


*25.09.2008 / gazetevatan.com*


**

*KANAL 7 Yönetim Kurulu Başkanı Zekeriya Karaman’ın sahte vekaletname hazırlattığı İstanbul 10. Noteri İsmet Büyükkılıç da AKP’li çıktı.*


Deniz Feneri e.V davasında en yüksek cezayı alan Mehmet Gürhan adına Kanal 7 Yönetim Kurulu Başkanı Zekeriya Karaman’a hileli vekaletname hazırlatmakla suçlanan Büyükkılıç 22 Temmuz 2007 genel seçimlerinde AKP İstanbul 2. Bölge’den milletvekili aday adayı olmuştu. Ancak Büyükkılıç, aday olamamıştı. Büyükkılıç yaklaşık 4 yıldır KİPTAş’ın orta ve dar gelirli vatandaşlara sattığı dairelerin kura çekilişini yapıyor. 



*Medyatik başkatibe de dava açılmıştı*

İstanbul 10. Noterliği’nin medyatik başkatibi Nihat Beyan hakkında da, 213 sayılı Vergi Usul Kanunu’na muhalefetten dava açılmıştı. Televizyon’daki yarışma ve çekilişlerin değişmez ismi Nihat Beyan, Uzan Grubu firmalardan Neşriyat A.ş.’ye ait 2000 yılı yevmiye defterlerinin, değiştirilen 6 sayfasını tasdik ederek vergi kaçakçılığına ortak olmakla suçlanmıştı. İddiaya göre Beşiktaş 12’nci Noterliği’nin mührüyle mühürlü, şirkete ait 2000 yılı yevmiye defterinin 113-118’inci arası sayfaları çıkartılarak, yerine 10’uncu Noterliği’nin mührüyle onaylanmış sayfalar eklenmişti. Sayfaları yok edip başka sayfalar koymakla suçlanan Turgay Güzeler ve Hasan Kalafat ile vergi kaçakçılığı suçuna katılmaktan suçlanan Nihat Beyan hakkında 10 yıla kadar hapis istenmişti. Güzeller ve Kalafat ceza alırken Beyan beraat etmişti.


...

----------


## bozok

*Develili hacı noter*



*Yalçın BAYER*
*hurriyet.com.tr* 
*25 Eylül 2008* 



*ALMANYA’daki Deniz Feneri davasında 5 yıl, 10 ay hapis cezasına çarptırılan Mehmet Gürhan’ın, Almanya’da tutuklu bulunduğu dönemde Kanal 7 Yönetim Kurulu Başkanı Zekeriya Karaman’a genel vekaletname verdiği ortaya çıkan İstanbul (Laleli) 10. Noteri İsmet Büyükkılıç kimdir?*


*BİR PORTRE* 

İlk önce köşemizden geçen isimlerden biri olduğunu söylememiz gerekiyor.

Kayseri Develili... Bir bakkalın oğludur.

*AKP* çevrelerinde *’bizim noter’* olarak adlandırılır.

Siyaseti çok iyi kullanır, o nedenle arkadaşları tarafından ’Uyanık Kayserili’ olarak adlandırılır.

’*Gayrisafi geliri’* en iyi noterlerden biri kabul edilmektedir.

Daha önce buradaki noter emekli olunca,* Bünyan* ve *Uşak* (3) noterliklerinden sonra *Laleli’*ye talip olmuştur* Büyükkılıç.*.. Laleli bir dönem galerilerin çokluğu nedeniyle iyi iş yapılan bir bölgeydi.

*İsmet* Bey, buraya gelince Büyükşehir bağlantıları dolayısıyla yeniden zirveye çıkmıştır.

Her ’zorluğun’ üstesinden gelen *İsmet Büyükkılıç’*ın başı, Develili işadamı *Necati Kurmel* ve *Cem Uzan* gibi isimlerin bazı işlerini yapmaktan ötürü adı, gazete sayfalarına düşmüştür.

Noterler Birliği’ne hakkında soruşturma yapılmak üzere çok sayıda usulsüzlüklere dayalı şikayet dosyası gitmiştir. Ne yazık ki sonunda ’tartışmalı’ işlemleri katipleri yanmış; bazıları da çıkartılan *’sicil aflarıyla’* ortadan kaldırılmıştır. Yani bir sonuç çıkmamıştır.

Noterlik hizmeti, RP’den AKP çizgisi yönünde olmuştur hep.

*ABİSİNİN RP-AKP GüCü*

Kayseri *Melikgazi* Belediye Başkanlığı’nı iki dönemdir sürdüren Dr. *Memduh Büyükkılıç’*ın kardeşidir.

Eski RP milletvekili (1995-20) olan ağabeyi *İsmet Büyükkılıç* gibi milletvekilliğine soyunmuş; Temmuz 2007 seçimlerinde İstanbul 2. bölgeden (Eminönü-Fatih’in de bulunduğu bölge) aday adayı olmuş, ancak listeye konulmamıştır.

Ağabeyinin milletvekilliğinden yararlanarak Belediye Başkanı olan* Tayyip Erdoğan* üzerinden Büyükşehir Belediyesi’nin işlerini almaya başlaması nedeniyle bir çok noter yakınmıştır ama bir şey de yapamamıştır.

*TOKİ VE İSKİ’NİN DE NOTERİ*

Bu nedenle bürosu Büyükşehir’in merkez binasına yakındır.

İstanbul Büyükşehir Belediyesi’nin, *İSKİ’*nin,* KİPTAş’*ın, hatta *TOKİ’*nin de noteridir.

Ayrıca daire çekimleri de 10. Noter’in elinden geçmektedir.

*Kadir Topbaş,* Kayserili hemşerileri *Salih Kapusuz* ve *Abdullah Gül’*ün hac ve umre gezilerine katıldığı söylenir. 

Nitekim hacılık unvanını 2003’te ’kazanmıştır’.

Büyükşehir Belediyesi çevrelerinde, noter *İsmet Büyükkılıç’*ın, Recep Tayyip Erdoğan Ailesi’nin de noter işlerini yürüttüğü söylenmektedir.

Kamuoyunun televizyonlardan tanıdığı 10. Noter Başkatibi *Nihat Beyan’*dan bahsetmemek olmaz.

Beyan, işini bilen ciddi bir noter görevlisidir. Bundan önce bir noter *"Nihat Bey’in orada çalışması bir talihsizliktir"* demişti bize.

*Büyükkılıç* değişik bir adamdır; anlatması zordur.

Yazıyı Kayserili bir dostumuzun sözüyle bitirelim:

*"Bir işin varsa git Laleli’ye..."*

*Bilerek mi yaptı kandırıldı mı*

*NOTER İsmet Büyükkılıç*, Almanya’da cezaevinde yatan *Mehmet Gürhan’*a bu vekaleti nasıl verdi?

Bir noter diyor ki:

"Böyle bir vekalete nasıl imza atılabilir? İnsanın geri zekalı olması lazım. Noterlik Yasası’na göre bunlar suçtur. Hiç olmazsa katibine imzalatabilirdi... Ama burada noterin bizzat imzası var... üok garip. Demek ki bazı şeylere güveniliyor. Ben böyle işlemi yapmam. üünkü böyle bir işlemden kurtuluş yoktur, 10 yıl sonra da olsa ortaya çıkar. üünkü noterler bu tür evrakları hayat boyu saklamak zorundadır. Böyle bir işlemin hukuki cezası vardır; evrakta sahtekarlık, görevi suiistimale kadar... Ayrıca Noterler Birliği tarafından ihtardan başlayarak meslekten mene kadar ceza verilebilir.

- *Peki, 10. Noter kandırılmış olamaz mı?*

- Böyle de olabilir. İsmet Bey tecrübeli bir noterdir; acaba kandırılmış olabilir mi? Veya önüne konulmuş; nasıl olsa bunlar bizimkiler deyip iyi inceleme yapmamıştır.

*"Zahid bizi tan’eyleme"*

*ZAHİD* (Akman) Arapça bir sözcük...TDK’daki anlamı şöyle veriliyor:

*"Dinin yasak ettiği şeylerden sakınıp buyurduklarını yerine getiren (kimse)."*

Bir dostumuz da hatırlattı.

1200’lerde yaşamış olan ozan *Muhyi’nin* ’*Nefes’* adlı şiirini bizlere sevdiren *Ruhi Su’*nun dilinden bu sözcüklere ne diyorsunuz:

*"Zahid bizi tan’eyleme* 

*Hak ismim okur dilimiz* 

*Sakın efsane söyleme* 

*Hazrete varır yolumuz"*


*GüNüN SüZü*

*"Halkın yönetimi, halk için halk tarafından ve halka cevap vermek üzere yapılmıştır."*

(Daniel Webter-1830)

*Biliyor musunuz*

*şİşLİ’*deki Belediye seçimlerinde *Mustafa Sarıgül* ile hareket ortak etme kararı veren 29 kişilik *CHP* grubundan (Türkiye’de AKP’li bir belediyeden sonra oransal olarak ikinci) 24’ünün, il haysiyet divanına tedbirli olarak verildiğini, bu durumda seçme ve seçilme hakları bir yıl ellerinden alınan üyelerin aday olma şanslarının kalmadığını... 

*ESENYURT* Gençlik Hareketi’nin öncülüğünde, Esenyurt eski Belediye Başkanı Dr.* Gürbüz üapan’*ın Ergenekon soruşturması gerekçesiyle gözaltına alınmasının 5 bin kişi tarafından *’Dr.* *üapan onurumuzdur’, ’Yalnız Değilsin’* ve *’Tayyip Yüce Divana’* gibi pankartlarıyla protesto edildiğini...

*Okuyunuz*

*TRT’*de sinsice kadrolaşma oyunu.*..* 900 kişi emekli edildikten sonra yandaşlar nasıl kadroya alındı. (Hürriyet internete girildiğinde genel yazımızın dışındaki Ankara yazılarımız arasında okunabilir.)

...

----------


## bozok

*Noterler Birliği Kararını Verdi*


 

*İstanbul 10. Noteri disipline sevkedildi.*

Almanya’daki Deniz Feneri soruşturmada, CHP’nin gündeme getirdiği sahte noter belgesiyle ilgili Noterler Birliği kararını verdi. 


Türkiye Noterler Birliği Yönetim Kurulu, Almanya'daki Deniz Feneri davasında ceza alan Mehmet Gürhan'ın,* “yurtdışında tutuklu bulunduğu dönemde”* Kanal 7 Yönetim Kurulu Başkanı Zekeriya Karaman'a* “genel vekaletname”* verdiği iddiaları üzerine, vekaletnamenin düzenlendiği İstanbul 10. Noteri İsmet Büyükkılıç'ın, Türkiye Noterler Birliği Disiplin Kurulu'na sevkine karar verdi. 

AA muhabirine açıklama yapan Türkiye Noterler Birliği Başkanı Hasan Yeni, İstanbul 10. Noteri İsmet Büyükkılıç hakkında İstanbul Noter Odası'nın yürüttüğü incelmenin sonuçlandığını ve hazırlanan raporun Türkiye Noterler Birliği Yönetim Kuruluna sunulduğunu bildirdi. 

Yönetim Kurulunun, rapor doğrultusunda, Büyükkılıç'ı Türkiye Noterler Birliği Disiplin Kuruluna sevk ettiğini ifade eden Yeni, ayrıca Büyükkılıç hakkında İstanbul Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığına suç duyurusunda bulunduklarını söyledi. 

*Hasan Yeni, konunun Adalet Bakanlığına da bildirileceğini kaydetti.* 

İstanbul 10. Noterliği arşivinde bulunan konuya ilişkin belgelerin İstanbul Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığına gönderileceğini ve savcılıktan belgelerde bulunan imzanın Mehmet Gürhan'a ait olup olmadığını araştırılmasını isteyeceklerini belirten Yeni,* “Evrakları ekleriyle birlikte Başsavcılığa göndereceğiz. Savcılık görevi ihmal, görevi suistimal ve sahte evrak suçları var mı, yok mu karar verecek”* dedi. 

Türkiye Noterler Birliği Disiplin Kurulunun, İstanbul 10. Noteri Büyükkılıç'tan savunma isteyeceğini ve inceleme sonunda Büyükkılıç'a* “uyarı, kınama, para cezası, meslekten kısa süreli ya da kesin ihraç”* cezalarının verilebileceğini bildirdi. 

Hasan Yeni, Noter Büyükkılıç'ın bilerek ve isteyerek bir usulsüzlüğe göz yumduğuna inanmadığını, *“Mehmet Gürhan”* kimliğiyle İstanbul 10. Noterine gelen bir kişinin Büyükkılıç'ı yanıltmış olma ihtimalinin yüksek olduğunu kaydetti. 


25.09.2008 / İnternetajans

----------

